# stung by blue tang (DORI)



## scooterjuniuspilot

i have a friend who works at a fish store. she feeds all of the fish every day without any problem. today she was feeding one of the saltwater tanks and got stung by the blue tang (aka regal tang, "Dori, _Paracanthurus hepatus._")

anyway, its hurting her pretty bad at the site and its swollen aroung the sting mark

does anyone have a remedy for a blue tang sting?


----------



## rsheets

I always wondered if they could do something like that with that barb thing on there tail.


----------



## onefish2fish

they call these fish surgeon fish for this reason. towards the end of their tail contains a sharp spine on either side. they stick it out when they feel a threat in their territory ( for example, the hand in the tank or another tang entering its space ) 

your best bet is always to keep your hands out of the tank as much as possible. another good option is the gloves by coralife. they wont stop a bullet but its more protection then none and keeps anything on your hands out of the water, as even the oils on your skin will make a skimmer go out of whack for a few hours.

as for the cut, keep it clean and covered, and be alittle more cautious next time as well as grateful it wasnt a lion. i would suggest if things only get worse to seek medical attention.


----------



## willieturnip

If I remember correctly they don't sting, they cut.

Even still, thats hard luck. Treat it as you would any cut and be more cautious in future.


----------



## cerianthus

Clean under running water and apply Bacitracin or Neosporin ointment as soon as possible.


----------

